# Oscoda tonight



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Fishing the north pier tonight. Anyone wants to join me in welcoming the first king let me know. Plan on chucking spoons from 10 till daylight or so. So who's goin with me man? Report to follow.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

So, how was the fishing? I was up there last week, and wandered by the pier in Tuesday. There had been a stiff NW wind for a couple days, and the onshore water was cool. Not cold, but cool - maybe mid-60's. There were 3 total guys fishing on the south pier, and they were drowning crawlers for whatever bit. They had caught a few Sheepers, and were hoping for a Walleye. There was no sign of any baitfish, other than a large school of tiny Emerald Shiners at the very end of the pier. No sign of Salmon or Trout of any sort. I inquired about cold water "flips" at Wellmans, and the guy working laughed, and said he had never heard of baitfish and Salmon/Steelhead coming to the pierheads when cooler water moves onshore. I know it used to happen, but it has been a long time since I have seen Alewives and Salmon around the Oscoda piers during a summer cold water flip. 

I hope you got into something for your efforts.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Efforts Is Right!!!! Got out there to find the boards were gone! Had to swing like a munkey from bolt to bold. Got across and smoked five cigerets to calm my nerves. threw spoons from 10 till 5:30. Had a ripper at 3:00 peal off about 20 ft of line just to come unbuttoned. Fish hit a blue and glow cleo. Then at 4:30 hit a fiesty king on a green glow ladderback cleo that faught like a champ! Got him to the pier and botched the net job. Should have wore him down a little more as he shot under the net and tangled the spoon. I'd say about a 10 lb fish. And that was it. Good luck if anyone goes and let me know when they get the boards back up. Wayne


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I almost forgot the best part. Some jack hole kids and their imbred dads were shooting fireworks of the south peir on and off from 12;00 till about 2:30. The flasher type the gives people seizures and the morter type tHAT GIVES PEOPLE STICHES! Dont think that effected the early bite do you?


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I almost forgot the best part. Some jack hole kids and their imbred dads were shooting fireworks of the south peir on and off from 12;00 till about 2:30. The flasher type the gives people seizures and the morter type tHAT GIVES PEOPLE STICHES! Dont think that effected the early bite do you?


Lmao, that is hillarious, well done!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Like I said, kings around late July/early August every year off Oscoda:coolgleam. Good job, whack'em next time!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I've gota find a better way to get out there next time. Thinking of rigging up some chains with hooks and foot sterups. Alota work but kinda nice to enjoy a pier all to yourself. Probobly going to hit it a couple days next week if anyone's interested. just send me a pm if interested. I drive a small car and its a two hour drive, but only costs me about twenty in gas. riders are wellcome. Wayne


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Good effort, and alteast you got ahold of a couple and seen one to know there are still some around. I might make a run up one night, but not messing with that north pier, way to old and fat for that:lol::lol: Might hit the south once next week if we get the cool weather their talking. If I had my small boat fixed I'd take it out to N.pier, but have seats and transom tore out right now and in the middle of replacing before Sept. get here.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, great report, and amazing inclination to fish, LOL. My hat is off to you for your method of getting onto the north pier @ Oscoda. I have launched a rowboat upstream (past the US-23 bridge) and rowed out to the pier and tied up to fish the north pier, before. But I wouldn't be swinging from bolts to get out there. Rowing back upstream was interesting, but not terribly difficult. Glad you hooked some fish. Sharpen those hooks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

When I started Chinook fishing I would catch them on 2/5 oz cleos in the deep holes on the L Huron (unmentionable) streams 50 miles upstream form L Huron on the first of August. They would lay in the spring fed holes and stack up. Throw a cleo out there and the salmon would come to life. It was neat to watch 5 or 6 fish make a mad dash for that cleo. Too much fun catching a 12 pound salmon on 4 lb test line and an ultra light rod that time of year.


----------



## skamaniac97 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> When I started Chinook fishing I would catch them on 2/5 oz cleos in the deep holes on the L Huron (unmentionable) streams 50 miles upstream form L Huron on the first of August. They would lay in the spring fed holes and stack up. Throw a cleo out there and the salmon would come to life. It was neat to watch 5 or 6 fish make a mad dash for that cleo. Too much fun catching a 12 pound salmon on 4 lb test line and an ultra light rod that time of year.


4 pound! wow thats pretty impressive how did u manage to not get spooled? especially with that ultra light rod:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

skamaniac97 said:


> 4 pound! wow thats pretty impressive how did u manage to not get spooled? especially with that ultra light rod:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Hang on and go for a ride that usually lasted about an hour. I pier fish for them with 8 lb test and have run steelhead ultras off of downriggers before with 8 lb test. The 4lb test was what I usually fished with for brown trout. If you play them right, no problem. I took a 31 pounder on 6 pound test off of a dock, that took 1 hour and 50 minutes to land.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Wow, great report, and amazing inclination to fish, LOL. My hat is off to you for your method of getting onto the north pier @ Oscoda. I have launched a rowboat upstream (past the US-23 bridge) and rowed out to the pier and tied up to fish the north pier, before. But I wouldn't be swinging from bolts to get out there. Rowing back upstream was interesting, but not terribly difficult. Glad you hooked some fish. Sharpen those hooks.


 
Didnt have to swing bolt to bolt the whole way, just at the 20 ft. barier.
Took my pack off and sat it on the ledge. tyed a rope to it. crossed the barier, than pulled my gear into the water twords me and back up on the pier. worked great untill I see my camera while dumping the water out of my pack That cost me a little.

:yikes:As far as sharp hooks. Brand new out of the package. My problem is the medium light rode I use to set the hook with. Cant never get a good hookset with that thing. Gona have to either brake down and replace my ten ft medium, or switch to single hooks. Anyone know what size for 3/4 oz cleo?


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

well was looking,and thinking of heading up to that north pier yall are talking about..but..hmm..im to fat and lazy to work that hard for a fish..that and i dont know if i could even try to swim with my pack on..let me know when the fish start hitting off the south pier,or tawas..even better..tight lines and bent rods..lost


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't converted my spoons to single (siwash) hooks, but have considered it. Based on your reply, you just need a medium action rod instead of med/light. Light rods won't set a heavy treble on a King well at all. Brand new hooks on spoons, out of the package, are not always as sharp as you would expect. A lot of people immediately replace the factory hooks with higher quality hooks. But I really think you should just get a heavier rod to smack them home better. You can get a meat stick for throwing hardware off piers pretty cheaply. There isn't a lot of sensitivity required. :lol:

I knew you weren't swinging the entire way out there - I have made that crossing more than a few times in my life. But even 20 feet is kind of crazy, when you consider how far it is to swim to shore, and the nature of the water you would drop into if you fell. From memory, you would bounce off rocks before you hit the water. I am just too old for that. But you can launch a boat for free about 300 yards upstream of the bridge (city of Oscoda launch) and just row or motor out to the pier and tie up by a ladder. If you do this, make sure you tie your boat up on the inside, so the current lays it along the pier. Tying off on the outside will just about guarantee that your boat will get bashed on the pier a lot. If the waves get heavy, it can be dicey getting off the pier with your boat on the outside, too. Been there, done that.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> switch to single hooks. Anyone know what size for 3/4 oz cleo?


Do this, you'll never lose a fish to a spit hook. A rod with backbone, 10lb Max and single hooks own any pier salmon.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here are the hooks you will want to use, if you intend switching to single hooks.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...=siwash+hook&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I know what type, need to know the size. thinking it was 2/0 ???
Anyone?:lol:


----------

